# Any Opinions of Saint Francis of Assisi and His Theology



## Kurt Steele (Mar 8, 2016)

I am studying his life and find it very inspirational. Now I am diving into his theology. I would welcome any comments and/or resources to learn about his theology.


----------



## TylerRay (Mar 8, 2016)

I try to stay away from anyone who claims to have received stigmata.


----------



## johnny (Mar 9, 2016)

Most of what we know about the man is apocryphal anyway,

I used to enjoy reading "Little Flowers" and the other biographies on his life.
Of course Mysticism is deception and any attempt to imitate the lives of these men will lead a person into serious error. So read it carefully, knowing that this stuff can be dangerous.


----------

